# Custom humidor from vintage wood crate for cannon ammo



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished my latest large custom cigar humidor build using a vintage US Military surplus wood crate that originally held 105mm rounds for M395 Howitzer cannons.

Lined with 1/4" solid Spanish Cedar, has two removable top trays, cherry stained, cedar Boveda pack holder and Xikar Digital hygrometer.

Purchased this box from a Army/Navy surplus (along with a few others) a couple of years ago and have been meaning to play with it. Finally got around to building one for a customer! Turned out great. Love the history of boxes like this.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Holy crap that is VERY nice work!!


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

JDom58 said:


> Holy crap that is VERY nice work!!


:grin2: Thanks man! Almost done with another slightly smaller one as well.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

What's the outside dimension of your creation?


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

This is looks great! May I ask how well does this seal?


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

That is incredible craftsmanship, are all your friends jealous. I know I am. WOW!!!


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful humidor !


----------



## WIEisME (May 13, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## Roket279 (Dec 15, 2015)

That's Sweeeeet... How big is it? Do you have a pic with like a robusto to scale?


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Roket279 said:


> That's Sweeeeet... How big is it? Do you have a pic with like a robusto to scale?


It was about 26" long x 12" deep and 8" tall. Never even got to put sticks in it. I built it and then a customer bought it for her husband for a late Christmas gift! So it was gone before I could even enjoy it myself. I have several more of these wooden boxes in various sizes so I plan to build some more soon.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

About as nice a humidor that I've seen in regards to a project at home. I'm a sucker for things that like that are "different"...I already have 10 wood humidors of varying sizes that are your regular humidors..polished, burl, etc. but this one sets you apart my friend. Popular sizes are usually in the 100 to 150 sized humidors because most aficionados only fill them at 75% to keep a fresh air exchange going...never filling them 100%. I would most surely be interested in what you can do for the size I mentioned.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Cigary said:


> About as nice a humidor that I've seen in regards to a project at home. I'm a sucker for things that like that are "different"...I already have 10 wood humidors of varying sizes that are your regular humidors..polished, burl, etc. but this one sets you apart my friend. Popular sizes are usually in the 100 to 150 sized humidors because most aficionados only fill them at 75% to keep a fresh air exchange going...never filling them 100%. I would most surely be interested in what you can do for the size I mentioned.


Awesome man - check out our site. Our "production" models are build from surplus metal ammo cans and hold around 100-150 depending on the model.

I should be finished with another wooden one this week. It will be smaller then this one (no trays on top) - probably hold a few hundred. Its got a really cool paint patina on it so I will not be staining it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What is your site...link please. .or did I miss it?


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Cigary said:


> What is your site...link please. .or did I miss it?


Here you go: Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors :grin2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

How much is the one you have posted on here...love that one. You can PM the price to me if you wish.

Thanks


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Cigary said:


> How much is the one you have posted on here...love that one. You can PM the price to me if you wish.
> 
> Thanks


That one was sold for around $600. I have another box that size ready to be made-to-order.

I also have a couple of smaller wooden boxes - one of which I just finished this weekend so will be posting pics of shortly. Then I have a couple of slightly larger wooden boxes as well.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's my new one. A bit smaller (no top trays) but still a really cool wooden box. It's dated from 1971 and was used to hold 81mm mortar shells.




























More pics here.


----------



## LeftBench (Nov 13, 2012)

These are absolutely beautiful!!! Amazing work man.


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

Those are amazing! :grin2:


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

greenmonster714 said:


> Wow that is beautiful


Thanks man! Still have the small one for sale. :grin2:


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm in love! The looks alone are stunning, but throw in the fact that it used to hold cannon ammo & you have an epic conversation piece. Way to celebrate an illustrious history!


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

That is super cool!!!


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks to whomever for giving this one a bump ... some great ideas there ... nice work!

CT


----------

